# Has anyone ever hired a lwyer to discuss their timeshare rights?



## smileyface (Jan 17, 2017)

I am corresponding with a lawyer in another country and trying to decide if I should spend the money to get advice about our rights concerning our timeshare contract. its going to be expensive and I'm wondering if its worth it. Can we trust anyone?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 17, 2017)

what "timeshare rights" do you refer to?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 17, 2017)

A lawyer in another country is 99.9% likely to be a scammer, and when he rips you off, you will have no recourse.

Most of the "lawyers" who contact people are just scam artists.

What exactly are you trying to accomplish?  Guessing - getting rid of a timeshare in Mexico?


----------



## theo (Jan 25, 2017)

smileygirl said:


> I am corresponding with a lawyer in another country and trying to decide if I should spend the money to get advice about our rights concerning our timeshare contract. its going to be expensive and I'm wondering if its worth it. Can we trust anyone?



Not at all clear on what "rights" you may be referring to, but this particular pursuit is *highly* unlikely to be a good idea _*at all*_.

Timeshare companies (particularly the big corporate "chains") have very competent legal counsel looking out for their best interest at all times. While the developer sales force might very well be comprised of lying and deceitful weasels, you can rest assured that the contracts are very carefully crafted and virtually airtight. Since you make vague reference to a contract, I am assuming (just for the sake of discussion) that you do indeed own within a "chain" of some form or flavor.

If your unspecified goal is to seek "escape / exit / relief" from an ownership, save your money. There are no wonderfully accomplished attorneys or enchanted pixie dust sprinklings that will somehow get you magically extracted from a lawful, binding contractual obligation into which you voluntarily chose to enter. If your question is about contract content, you certainly don't need an attorney in another country to review it.


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 25, 2017)

Unless you have a large (and I mean very large) amount of money at risk don't throw good money after bad by hiring a lawyer.

George


----------



## #1 Vacationer (Feb 6, 2018)

theo said:


> If your unspecified goal is to seek "escape / exit / relief" from an ownership, save your money. There are no wonderfully accomplished attorneys or enchanted pixie dust sprinklings that will somehow get you magically extracted from a lawful, binding contractual obligation into which you voluntarily chose to enter. If your question is about contract content, you certainly don't need an attorney in another country to review it.




I'm also wondering what is the best way to go about getting out of a 50 year contract?  I was considering in hiring a lawyer, but if you say "there are no wonderfully accomplished attorneys that will get you extracted....." I cannot get out of my contract at all?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2018)

#1 Vacationer said:


> I'm also wondering what is the best way to go about getting out of a 50 year contract?  I was considering in hiring a lawyer, but if you say "there are no wonderfully accomplished attorneys that will get you extracted....." I cannot get out of my contract at all?


You can give it away (there is a multiple of annual fees they charge for this), OR you can simply stop paying. Ignore their collection letters. They have no 'teeth' to be able to collect involuntarily from you, there is no deed to foreclose, and the worst they can do is cut off your use- which is what you want anyway. Eventually, you will be 'out of your contract'.


----------



## theo (Feb 6, 2018)

#1 Vacationer said:


> I'm also wondering what is the best way to go about getting out of a 50 year contract?  I was considering in hiring a lawyer, but if you say "there are no wonderfully accomplished attorneys that will get you extracted....." I cannot get out of my contract at all?



There are ways to end your association with your resort, but "magical escape via attorney" isn't likely to be one of  them.

You haven't specified if yours is a date-defined "right to use" contract, or a deeded ownership. Your reference to "50 years" suggests (but does not confirm) that it is perhaps the former. Looking at some of your other posts, it would appear that you and your timeshare are *both* in Canada, so what we might know here about U.S. laws or practices may not be directly applicable to *your* particular situation. Accordingly, I would take the input and advice provided by folks here in the U.S. with a grain of salt.

Have you directly approached the resort itself to inquire if they can / will work with you in any way (i.e., mutually agreed contract termination, voluntary deedback acceptance, etc.)?  If they will work with you, that's likely to be the cleanest, least expensive and most efficient avenue by which to permanently part company with your (unspecified) "product".

Personally, I have no idea what the repercussions might be for you in Canada regarding your unspecified Canadian timeshare arrangement if you simply chose to cease payment of fees, if that was your choice and decision after an unsuccessful effort to work something out directly with the resort. You also do not mention if there is any associated unpaid loan involved, which is an important and highly relevant factor regarding non-payment and its' aftermath.

As already mentioned above, you can attempt to give it away to a new "recipient" (assuming that that there is no associated unpaid loan), but I have no idea if there is actually any demand for your particular unspecified "product". Even if there is interest, you might very well have to offer to pay all closing costs and transfer fee. You might even have to "sweeten the deal" by throwing in a gift card or some other enticement.

I respectfully suggest starting with communication directly with the resort as "step one".


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 6, 2018)

To the OP, please tell us what are your concerns about your timeshare contract?  Maybe, we can help you with out you paying  legal fees to a lawyer. Please ask your questions?  The advice here is free.

When did you purchase your timeshare is my first question ?


----------

